
Why Scala is Not Very Good (a knee jerk reaction) - nexus-uw
https://nexus-rage-quit.blogspot.com/2016/02/why-scala-is-terrible-knee-jerk-reaction.html
======
dudul
Seriously? 6 hours when there are literally a dozen different libraries to do
that in 10 minutes? When there are even some classes to support it built in
the standard _Java_ API?

